# squirrel nest



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay, if I find a nest in my attic and tear it apart, will the mother attack being it may be near birthing time and in close quarters? 

Heheh, I'm seriuos! Don't want to be in the attic with a mad mother squirrel running around my head,....or anything else!

Makes me think of that song about the squirrel running up someone's leg. Can't think of the singer's name, but he did several funny songs. * The Streak*, I think was one of them. 

" Don't look Ethel!" :laughing:


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I've seen them run up peoples arms, though not necesarily attacking. Disrupt the nest with a pole so you are not that close. It will run away. Watch where it goes-could give you clues as to what needs to be patched. Keep up the pressure; it will eventually give up for someplace safer.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Rat trap baited with peanut butter, better than a shot gun, causes a lot less damage, and won't put holes in your roof.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Rat trap idea is good. If you have pnuts, place one on the pbutter. You will then have visual and aroma appeal.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

My thought was to tear the nest apart with a hoe. BUt still how long would take a squirrel to a hoe?? :laughing:

I saw a utube of a mother coming down a tree and attacking a dog that was harassing her little one. She stayed on the attack until the little one got away and scurried back up the tree. She then escaped and went back up the tree too. Not sure h ow this would be faked.

I know what needs patching, a lot of outside soffitt.

Anyway, I had my live trap set in the attic, but read they seldom will enter a trap in the attic. I removed it and placed it near the entrance point I have seen used and has dirty marking of traffic. I have it baited with dogfood. I also will put peanut butter in it. I might put water in it too as I also bought .....something that might make them very thirsty. :whistling2:

In addition to this, I bought a path trap (?) like trappers use just smaller that goes in their traffic route. Step on both sides of it and set triggering mechanism. They step on it and BAM!

I think I will set that trap on top of my heating duct where I see a lot of droppings. Might even build a tunnel wioth 3 boards to set over it to maybe lure them inside the tunnel to the trap.

I really hate to have to kill them and maybe have to hunt for the dead (maybe they will go out for a drink and die) and babies if there are any. I expect there are newborns, but better that than have my house burned to the ground.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

*pics*

Trap on duct work. Not a real good pic but droppings to. The trap is wired to a roof support.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

This is what I suspect is a nest where the insulation is piled up at the intersection of the joists and rafters.

You can see where I tossed some foil with cat litter in it in what I suspect is the entrance to the nest. If any babies are there, she will probably move them now.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

This is one gnawed wire and the one of the main reasons this problem has to be taken care of. 
When and if I get them out and all the openings closed off, I intend to rewire the lights as I have most of the rest of the house.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I hope these droppings show so some of you can get an idea of what may be leaving droppings at your place if any.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The trap baited with dog food: is it on the ground or anyplace that a skunk could get in? If so, re-think that location before nightfall. During the daylight hours, fine. AFter dark, skunks, possums, raccoons, cats will be attracted. 

The leghold trap in attic needs to be camoflauged; use leaves or similar. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

PAbugman said:


> The trap baited with dog food: is it on the ground or anyplace that a skunk could get in? If so, re-think that location before nightfall. During the daylight hours, fine. AFter dark, skunks, possums, raccoons, cats will be attracted.
> 
> The leghold trap in attic needs to be camoflauged; use leaves or similar.
> 
> Keep us posted.


 Some good points. I had wondered if the leg trap needed camo The live trap a;so actually. I almost decided to partially cover the live trap with leaves and debri that was in the bottom of the roof valley.

The live trap is on the flat back roof right where I think the main squirrel entrance is.

I first put peanut butter on the leg trap, but figured there might not be enough pressure from the squirrel nibbling on the bait to spring it. I wiped most of the peanut butter off leaving mostly a film thinking the squirrel will lick it more vigorously and spring it. ( I had to lossen the trigger pad (?) as it was too tight I thought to spring for a squirrel eating peanut butter off of it. It may still be, but I think if it gets on it with a little pressure, maybe it will spring.

I put some of the peanut butter in the live trap with the dog food along with some water and a few acorns from off the roof.

Yep, big old oak tree right at the end of the deck I had trimmed back some this summer to avoid debris and mossy growth on my new roof..

The reason I put the water in is I also got some rat poison, and was thinking if the get the poison in the attic, they may go out, see the water and enter the live trap. Have not set the poison out. Kinda hate to do that to anything. But.....at the same time my priority is preventing a fire from chewed up wires.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

This morning we noticed some insulation showing from one the nests in the oak tree at the end of the deck. Maybe there is some moving going on!

Or the others know where to get some good nest building mat's. 


Rainy and cold here now. Can't do anything outside as far as closing entrances.

I'm thinking of just putting some wire screening up on the back part of the house until the weather gets better.

Maybe go ahead and use the screen whether they are out or not and use the poison. I will just have to find the dead ones from smell. 

I really hate to do that. I like watching them play...outside. 
Maybe I can build something for them to nest in to help discourage the use of the attic. I suspect this would be wasted effort on the ones already accustomed to the attic.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

*Wanted Dead Or Alive*

Critter of Interest​


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I really think you need to build one of these

http://noolmusic.com/utube_live/squirrel_a_pult.php


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

:thumbup:

Yep, donate to a neighbor.

I don't know them thinks have uncanny way of finding their way home from what I have read.


I couldn't help but laugh at that video though. 

"What the...........?" had to be going through the squirrels head, or something similar. :laughing:

Reminds me, I have to go get my lve trap off the roof. It is a little light weight, and we are getting some wind today.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Be careful! Be very careful when dealing with any wild animal. :furious:

Next time I'm calling NCIS to confirm death!


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Forgive me folks, I had a childish moment and couldn't resist. Scratches are from building the life trap.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Update:

Life trap on flat roof - no luck
Leg trap in attic - no luck
Rat trap in attic - no luck
One way door on squirrel entrance into attic - so far, so good Keeping fingers crossed

Btw, have not used poison. Hope I do not have to. Trying everything I can think of before going that route.


----------



## waterman1971 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had raccoons in the attic a while back. I was told by the local "expert" to place a small radio near the nesting site. She told me if the radio was allowed to play for even a short time, the raccoon would leave. Perhaps this will work for you.

This is what she left behind.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I expect there will be some babies left in my attic too. It is that time of year here.

I had gone outside to look at the wire I enclosed the soffitt with to see if there was any sign of a squirrel trying to get out. There she was in the corner where she had been entering and exiting at. She was just starring back at me standing in the yard looking back at her, until I moved toward her. I had the wire stapled. She could not get out. I decided I would pull the mesh wire loose at that corner so she could get out. When I caught her out (I hope!), I pushed the mesh back in place. Time will tell.

I had seen one running along the power line toward the pole and trees in the back corner of the property. I'm thinking had to be thirsty as she had been caged in a couple of days, so it didn't take long for her to come out.


----------



## NewbieFlipper (Jan 24, 2011)

Please rethink these leg traps. I understand that you don't want the squirrel in your attic because of the damage they do, but please deal with the problem more humanely. These animals suffer in the traps, which makes this no better than the fur trappers that we love to hate. Put yourself in their shoes and think what it would be like to have your legs or spine broken and caught in a big trap and suffering for hours.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Very good point. But no sooner than I think of that, I think of me or mine *trapped in a burning house*. I am going to remove the leg trap though, It is being ignored and I do not like the idea of an animal maybe chewing a leg off and all that entails just as I do not like the thoughts of poison and what it entails.

Actually, the idea of the leg trap was hoping the squirrel would be be caught somewhere besides on a led since they are so small. Instant death is preferred if the situation is called for. Sadly,imo, sometimes, in extreme cases, death may be called for.

Even if the house caught on fire as a result of the squirrel, and no one is hurt, I am told my insurance may not pay because of a maintenance issue.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Fianlly got result from my repeater trap I had attached to the soffit. I knew there were young ones about!

This the first really young one and the first to caught in one of my home-made live traps.


----------



## NewbieFlipper (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh, oh, what are you going to do with the squirrel now?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I hope to keep it.

I donated the other ones to a guy that lives out of the city. This is the guy I bought the one trap from at the feed store.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

On second thought, I may relocate it to the country, before I put any more money and time into him.. It seems to be doing well right now. He is eating and drinking good, and I try to make sure he does not get too cold. I got up theis morning to remove the cloth I had over his new cage.
I watched him for a few minutes, and shortly he was curled up. I replaced the cloth on the windward side for a little while.

I wish he would notice the nest tube I have iat the top of the cage with insulation in it.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I would go to your local hardware store and see if they have any traps. I think the traps are called either live animal trap, hav a heart trap or relocator trap. Put a mixture of peanut butter and sunflower seeds as bait, set the trap and check it every day. Once you catch the squirrel take the trap and drive to another environment somewhere far and set it free.
You can also call your local humane society and they will send out someone free of charge to take care of the problem. You can also try some deterrents like moth balls and squirrel away I came across this product at the big box stores but my favorite deterrent is fox urine, you can buy this at a hunting supply store and spray it around the area where the squirrel is having its nest that will send the squirrel packing…


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

epson said:


> I would go to your local hardware store and see if they have any traps. I think the traps are called either live animal trap, hav a heart trap or relocator trap. Put a mixture of peanut butter and sunflower seeds as bait, set the trap and check it every day. Once you catch the squirrel take the trap and drive to another environment somewhere far and set it free.
> You can also call your local humane society and they will send out someone free of charge to take care of the problem. You can also try some deterrents like moth balls and squirrel away I came across this product at the big box stores but my favorite deterrent is fox urine, you can buy this at a hunting supply store and spray it around the area where the squirrel is having its nest that will send the squirrel packing…


I did buy a live trap. I also made a couple smaller ones. The one I caught this one in is repeater with a one-way door. I had it attached to the soffit where they had been going in and out. 

The other ones were caught in the yard at different places.

I think all I have now are a few young ones. 

The weather is breakingnow. Maybe I can get my porch sealed and close the soffit. I hope that will be the end to the squirrel problem of them getting in myhouse, and I can leave them alone and enjoy watching them in the yard again.

I guess then I will start on my shop. It has some open places in it that allows access to the attic, so I assume I may have some out there.

The bottom trap was purchased, the top two , I built. The one in the middle has been triggered once, buty grass had grown up through the bottom a little and the door was not heavy enough to lock.

The top one is a one-way my grandson and I threw together one day before I bought and built the other ones. Birds seem to like them, not to mention the ants.

The one I caught this last squirrel in is not shown. It is a one-way repeater with the entrance in the top then the door. The entrance is in the top so I can attach it to the soffit. Squirrel comes down, takes a left, goes under the door, and finds a new home.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice job on your traps… and you took care of the problem humanly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice glad to see it was taken care of humanely, now fix that attic hole. 

Squirrels need to chew on stuff as their teeth are always growing. They chew to use them up and sharpen them, and there is nothing more appetizing then romex followed by that big jolt of energy telling you that you are done chewing for that day. You can hear the kids laughing from the nest.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> I wish he would notice the nest tube I have iat the top of the cage with insulation in it.


Maybe he knows bad weather is due tomorrow. He discovered the nesting tube today. I was hoping he would go to it early as a place to relax and not be too stressed during his transition. Not to mention he can pretty much get out of the weather.

Then again, it may have been the bread I placed near the top at the tube.
Anyway, he can go in there and watch without being watched now. H ewill peek his head out to see what is going on if he hears someone get near the cage.

If I have any luck with him, I will make a few more modifications to his home for his comfort and safety in regard to weather, heat, rain, etc..

Btw, I will also keep him something to gnaw on so his teeth get long enough to cause problems.


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

Our neighborhood has an extreme overpopulation of squirrels, last Spring I got one of the Hav a Heart live traps and through Fall caught a dozen squirrels, using bird seed, peanuts or sunflower seeds. We relocate them to a large park 3 or 4 miles away. So far this Spring we've caught two (the population in the immediate area has slimmed down a bit but there' still plenty around. 

The alpha male is still eluding us but one of these days, I'll get him...


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

epson said:


> You can also call your local humane society and they will send out someone free of charge to take care of the problem.




:laughing::laughing::laughing: Wow, Epson. Where do you live? :laughing::laughing:

My local humane society *will NOT *come out for a squirrel problem, not for money and ESPECIALLY not for free. Also, Maryland state law requires that if you surrender a wild animal to them, it be destroyed.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Leah 
I live in Toronto and there are still some things we get for free. At least that’s what they tell us.:wink:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Feeling lucky sucka! The number of unlicensed handguns sold to squirrels just last year increased over 4,000 percent.


----------

